# Wiggins not selected for tour



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> Bradley Wiggins has confirmed that he will not be part of the Sky team for the Tour de France unless an injury befalls Chris Froome between now and the start of the race in Leeds on July 5.“As it stands, I won’t be there, probably,” Wiggins said in a live interview on_BBC_ television on Friday morning. “The team is focused around Chris Froome, the defending champion who’s got a great chance of winning his second Tour and it’s decided that they’ll base the team around him, so unfortunately I won’t be there.”
> Wiggins has not raced with Froome all season and has not been selected for the Critérium du Dauphiné, where Sky will field a team that contains most of the riders expected to line up in the Tour next month. Wiggins won the Tour of California in May, but did not partake in the same altitude training camps and race reconnaissance as Froome and the core of the Tour team.
> “As defending champion he has a say who’s around him and he’s had guys who go to all his build-up races and training camps throughout the year, his group of riders, and obviously I’ve been following a different path,” said Wiggins.
> “We’ve been on different paths, and as it gets closer to the Tour, Dave Brailsford, the manager, decides who’s best-fitted to do that job. Myself and Chris haven’t race together all year.”
> ...


Wiggins left out of Team Sky's Tour de France team | Cyclingnews.com

So Froome and therefore SKY don't want Wiggins on the tour team.

Wiggins contract is running out very soon and SKY haven't even talked to him about extending it. They seem ready to let him go.

Nobody has talked to Wiggins about a new contract. Matt White from OGE had a little chat with him but there was no actual talks about it, just a casual conversation. Like, "hey buddy, you'd look good in our jersey, just sayin'."

He's been told he can go ahead and go back to the track now or whatever he wants to do. Whatever it'll be it won't be with SKY at the tour unless Froome gets taken out somehow.

Must suck to be Sir Wiggo right now. Not even one contract offer. Not even from his own team.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

That's a pity. Warts and all I like the guy. If there's a ttt in this years race he would have been a major asset


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

froome sucks.. have the best team there period. Wiggo already said he will work for Froome.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I can't believe there's not a spot for him. I'm not a fan of his, but come on, sky is saying he couldn't help?
There are some deep issues at skyborg.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess there must be serious personal conflicts at Sky, because to leave behind a guy who can ride the cobbles, climb pretty well and TT really well (ie, ride tempo forever) seems short sighted.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> I guess there must be serious personal conflicts at Sky, because to leave behind a guy who can ride the cobbles, climb pretty well and TT really well (ie, ride tempo forever) seems short sighted.


I agree. And I'm not sure if it's coming from Wiggins. He's already publicly stated he would work for Froome. Also, who is Sky's plan "B" should something happen to Froome during the tour?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> I guess there must be serious personal conflicts at Sky, because to leave behind a guy who can ride the cobbles, climb pretty well and TT really well (ie, ride tempo forever) seems short sighted.


Something is afoul in their team. Only question is how much longer they can keep it under wraps.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Marc said:


> Something is afoul in their team. Only question is how much longer they can keep it under wraps.


Seems as if it's been going on for a while now. From memory last years pre TdF posts were pushing Froome and down playing Wiggins.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fireform said:


> That's a pity. Warts and all I like the guy. If there's a ttt in this years race he would have been a major asset



^^^^ This. It takes a lot of work to keep him happy and producing well apparently, but all things considered, he seems like a pretty good fella. Sky made their choice (Froome is team captain) and the two apparently can't coexist or they don't trust Brad to stay in the background. Porte is now the undisputed #2, Froome and the team have made that clear. 

I personally think it's in Brad's best interest to move on. Orica Greenedge are reportedly interested and I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Garmin wanted him back as well. He is still extremely talented and definitely a top-shelf GC talent. I hope he doesn't go do the track thing. Join a strong squad and take it to Froome on the road I say (and I am not a Froome hater or a Wiggins lover, but I do think he deserves a bit better than this-- the guy did win them their first TdF for goodness sake).


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sure Wiggo will find a home, aside from Orica talking to him other teams are looking to invest IE Oleg is reportedly looking to expand and Alonso was at the Giro still working on his team plans.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> ^^^^ This. It takes a lot of work to keep him happy and producing well apparently, but all things considered, he seems like a pretty good fella. Sky made their choice (Froome is team captain) and the two apparently can't coexist or they don't trust Brad to stay in the background. Porte is now the undisputed #2, Froome and the team have made that clear.
> 
> I personally think it's in Brad's best interest to move on. Orica Greenedge are reportedly interested and I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Garmin wanted him back as well. He is still extremely talented and definitely a top-shelf GC talent. I hope he doesn't go do the track thing. Join a strong squad and take it to Froome on the road I say (and I am not a Froome hater or a Wiggins lover, but I do think he deserves a bit better than this-- the guy did win them their first TdF for goodness sake).


Can't see Garmin taking him back, there is too much bad blood and Vaughters has his senior GC guys and has recruited some good young talent. Also, I don't think they would have the budget to pay him what he's worth.

I do think Orica may be a better option for him as they are a great TT team and Bradley would be a better fit as well as giving them a GC contender. IMHO, the biggest hurdle getting signed on with another team is his public desire to get back into track (I thought Sky was going to agree to allow him some time off to train on track, but maybe they changed their minds). 

David Millar's tweet this morning to his sister, Fran who is a manger with Team Sky:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Having a nice Friday at the office <a href="https://twitter.com/franmillar">@franmillar</a>? Nothing like a quiet, chilled out day before the weekend. TGIF huh?! Lovely.</p>— David Millar (@millarmind) <a href="https://twitter.com/millarmind/statuses/474861388385763328">June 6, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's what Lemond thinks:

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/tour-de-france-lemond-team-sky-will-regret-132819199--spt.html


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Can't see Garmin taking him back, there is too much bad blood and Vaughters has his senior GC guys and has recruited some good young talent. Also, I don't think they would have the budget to pay him what he's worth.
> 
> I do think Orica may be a better option for him as they are a great TT team and Bradley would be a better fit as well as giving them a GC contender. IMHO, the biggest hurdle getting signed on with another team is his public desire to get back into track (I thought Sky was going to agree to allow him some time off to train on track, but maybe they changed their minds).
> 
> ...


The history with some of the folks at Garmin is a legitimate issue, but a lot of time has passed and I think cooler heads will prevail when they realize this is probably their best option if they want to actually win a TdF in the near future (no offense to Talansky). There could be pressure from sponsors to grab him if he expressed interest as well. I just think for Wiggins, given his sensitivities, he is far more likely to go someplace where he has prior relationships than someplace completely new. I hear you on the track thing, but I just don't trust it for some reason. I guess I kind of think he has too much fight in him to quietly walk off into the sunset as Froome is basking in glory at Sky (the team Wiggins probably believes he built). I guess it could happen though.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> The history with some of the folks at Garmin is a legitimate issue, but a lot of time has passed and I think cooler heads will prevail when they realize this is probably their best option if they want to actually win a TdF in the near future (no offense to Talansky). There could be pressure from sponsors to grab him if he expressed interest as well. I just think for Wiggins, given his sensitivities, he is far more likely to go someplace where he has prior relationships than someplace completely new. I hear you on the track thing, but I just don't trust it for some reason. I guess I kind of think he has too much fight in him to quietly walk off into the sunset as Froome is basking in glory at Sky (the team Wiggins probably believes he built). I guess it could happen though.


I still don't think they have the budget for another big name. And you forgot Dan Martin as a contender to win the TdF. They have Danielson, Millar (to retire this year) and Hesjedal as senior riders. I just can't see Garmin signing him on.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

love4himies said:


> I still don't think they have the budget for another big name. And you forgot Dan Martin as a contender to win the TdF. They have Danielson, Millar (to retire this year) and Hesjedal as senior riders. I just can't see Garmin signing him on.


If Garmin viewed those guys as serious TdF contenders, they wouldn't keep handing the reigns over to Talansky as leader. Ryder and Martin seem to have leadership roles for the Giro and Martin appears to be targeting the Ardennes more and more as his primary races. I think the one day and one week races may be the best fit for him to be honest (I love the guy though). Budget can be a fluid thing when you can get a former grand tour winner. Someone has to be out of contract on their roster this year and how many years can Tommy D really have left as a high performer.... I admit there are some challenges to getting it done, but it doesn't seem impossible under the circumstances.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think they are avoiding any drama that may or may not actually exist. Certainly the press would be stirring sh1t up during the Tour, so they want to make sure the Froome won't have any extra distractions. I think it makes sense.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> If Garmin viewed those guys as serious TdF contenders, they wouldn't keep handing the reigns over to Talansky as leader. Ryder and Martin seem to have leadership roles for the Giro and Martin appears to be targeting the Ardennes more and more as his primary races. I think the one day and one week races may be the best fit for him to be honest (I love the guy though). Budget can be a fluid thing when you can get a former grand tour winner. Someone has to be out of contract on their roster this year and how many years can Tommy D really have left as a high performer.... I admit there are some challenges to getting it done, but it doesn't seem impossible under the circumstances.


Garmin likes to send in a plan "B" should their plan "A" not work out for what ever reasons. So they look at what transpires at the beginning of the race and they change their GC contender based on that. Talansky had a good TdF last year, but Ryder was suppose to be their leader until he broke his rib on day one. For the Giro this year, they named Martin and Ryder as co-leaders. They are a team that works well together as Ryder and Martin are OK with being domestiques to someone who is having a better race than they are.


----------



## kauphy (May 13, 2013)

Froome is being a jerk by publicly issuing statements about how he found Wiggins to be mentally weak during the '12 tour etc. And he was a major jerk on that tour for attacking Wiggins as well. I really hope he doesn't win. As for Wiggins, I hope to see him in more classics next year. He didn't do too bad in P-R.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would have thought having both on board would have probably been a decent idea. Wiggo has done well and Froome hasn't done nearly as much prep work. I honestly think they're roughly in the same shape at the moment. I would have wanted Wiggo around for a TTT and potentially a TT stage at the very least. Crashing out has always been a big enemy of GT riders.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> Garmin likes to send in a plan "B" should their plan "A" not work out for what ever reasons. So they look at what transpires at the beginning of the race and they change their GC contender based on that. Talansky had a good TdF last year, but Ryder was suppose to be their leader until he broke his rib on day one. For the Giro this year, they named Martin and Ryder as co-leaders. They are a team that works well together as Ryder and Martin are OK with being domestiques to someone who is having a better race than they are.


Millar retires. 
tom danielson is not a factor for GCs anymore. 
dan martin is unproven. 
Talansky still seem to miss a bit. 
considering there are 3 GTs the team could use some proven firepower. 
assuming wiggins wont care about the money. Because garmin-sharp does not have much in that regard


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Talansky hasn't been sent to a GT as the GC captain or co-captain yet. I imagine the dauphine is his audition for that role this year.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> Millar retires.
> tom danielson is not a factor for GCs anymore.
> dan martin is unproven.
> Talansky still seem to miss a bit.
> ...


And they have Cardoso, who yes, is unproven, but showed a great performance at the Giro and if he wasn't held back to help Ryder in the last few days may have been able to go up a notch or two in the GC.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> And they have Cardoso, who yes, is unproven, but showed a great performance at the Giro and if he wasn't held back to help Ryder in the last few days may have been able to go up a notch or two in the GC.


almost an hour down..... 
weird result to suggest he would be game for a good performance
.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fireform said:


> Talansky hasn't been sent to a GT as the GC captain or co-captain yet. I imagine the dauphine is his audition for that role this year.


Actually, Garmin's…um… strategy for the TdF can be a bit lacking, but he was the leader for the lead-up races and the TdF and finished 10th last year. He was given a crack at the lead-up races and then leadership in the Vuelta the year before. He's not trying out anymore, he's the man for them. Lachlan Morton is another guy they appear to believe in (along with Martin and Ryder). 

Talansky targets Tour de France in 2014 | Cyclingnews.com

And if you recall last year, Ryder was coming off a horrible Giro that he pulled out of. Garmin didn't send him to the TdF expecting him to win that year. He was there to protect and guide Talansky.

Canada's Ryder Hesjedal pulls out of Giro d'Italia - CBC Sports - Sporting news, opinion, scores, standings, schedules


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> almost an hour down.....
> weird result to suggest he would be game for a good performance
> .


I did say a notch or two, not up to the top 5  for that particular race. But after watching him, I do think he could be a great climber. Work on TT with him and he may do alright. I have faith in the little guy.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wiggins not being on the Tour team boils down to Froome's decision. It is Froome who has the final say. And I'm willing to bet a chunk of Froome's decision comes from his girlfriend's sentiment too. Logically from every person's point of view, from former multiple Tour winners (Lemond) down to the casual cycling observers, leaving Wiggins off the team makes ZERO sense. Usually behind every drama, there is a woman somewhere in the bedroom whispering. Because if it was just up to "the guys", you know the 2 would have had a few beers to iron it out and be back riding together. Life


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> Wiggins not being on the Tour team boils down to Froome's decision. It is Froome who has the final say. And I'm willing to bet a chunk of Froome's decision comes from his girlfriend's sentiment too. Logically from every person's point of view, from former multiple Tour winners (Lemond) down to the casual cycling observers, leaving Wiggins off the team makes ZERO sense. Usually behind every drama, there is a woman somewhere in the bedroom whispering.


Does that mean that Froome runs the team and not Brailsford?

Personally if Wiggins is willing to be a team player and he's in shape to do it, it's bad publicity for Sky not to have him on the team.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> Usually behind every drama, there is a woman somewhere in the bedroom whispering.



What a load of misogynistic nonsense that is. 

These guys (and men in general) are perfectly able to generate drama all on their own.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> I did say a notch or two, not up to the top 5  for that particular race. But after watching him, I do think he could be a great climber. Work on TT with him and he may do alright. I have faith in the little guy.


yes I apologize for thinking you'd expand the discussion to future races. my bad. 
as long as we agree the opinion is faith based currently.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

If he really wants to ride, I'm sure Wiggo could find a team pretty easily. Since this isn't in the doping forum I won't write much more, but suffice to say I doubt he'll be as fast.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Cableguy said:


> If he really wants to ride, I'm sure Wiggo could find a team pretty easily.


He already said he wanted to ride, but he can't really switch teams at this point in the season.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> What a load of misogynistic nonsense that is.
> 
> These guys (and men in general) are perfectly able to generate drama all on their own.


Obviously not always the case. I've been in more than a few bands where this was the case. Just sayin'.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Obviously not always the case. I've been in more than a few bands where this was the case. Just sayin'.


And I have been in bands, teams, companies that only involved men were there was plenty of drama. People generate drama, thinking that only one gender is the cause for it is BS. Just sayin'.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Does that mean that Froome runs the team and not Brailsford?
> 
> Personally if Wiggins is willing to be a team player and he's in shape to do it, it's bad publicity for Sky not to have him on the team.


Brailsford runs the team. But Brailsford would absolutely have no problem agreeing with Froome if Froome were to say "I absolutely and positive want Wiggins to ride the Tour". Usually, the manager/owner will let their superstar have a big say. Other than a personal/drama reason, is there any other performance reason as to why Wiggins is sitting at home watching when Wiggins himself has said he's willling to ride for Froome?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> What a load of misogynistic nonsense that is.
> 
> These guys (and men in general) are perfectly able to generate drama all on their own.


Yes men can generate dramas, but men are also quick to forget them over a beer,.. unless there's a woman who keeps reminding them. Sorry amigo but that's how the two sexes operate. Throughout history, there has been pleny of instances of women behind important decisions made by men. Woman spies are expert at telling jaded male secret service to divulge state secrets, and not the other way around. Do you not think that Hilary Clinton and Michelle Obama not have any input into most if not all of the decisions their husbands were making? When you have an argument with you best buddies, the first person you tell and the first person you listen to is your girl! That Froome's girl, I feel she's been anti-Wiggins for a while now, and I'm afraid Froome is the "good little boyfriend" type who would listen to her


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> Yes men can generate dramas, but men are also quick to forget them over a beer,.. unless there's a woman who keeps reminding them. Sorry amigo but that's how the two sexes operate. Throughout history, there has been pleny of instances of women behind important decisions made by men. Woman spies are expert at telling jaded male secret service to divulge state secrets, and not the other way around. Do you not think that Hilary Clinton and Michelle Obama not have any input into most if not all of the decisions their husbands were making? When you have an argument with you best buddies, the first person you tell and the first person you listen to is your girl! That Froome's girl, I feel she's been anti-Wiggins for a while now, and I'm afraid Froome is the "good little boyfriend" type who would listen to her



BLa bla bla misogynistic BS spouted.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, this little scenario plays itself out all the time in Formula 1 and it rarely has anything to do with a woman. It's often the byproduct of a bunch of alpha males being thrown together on a team and one them being forced to carry the other's briefcase and coffee...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, this little scenario plays itself out all the time in Formula 1 and it rarely has anything to do with a woman. It's often the byproduct of a bunch of alpha males being thrown together on a team and one them being forced to carry the other's briefcase and coffee...


Yup. Add to that Sir Dave is just fine stirring this stuff up by telling people what they want to hear to get what he wants (telling Froome that he was a co leader in 2012 when he clearly told Wiggans something else). Add to that but Wiggans and Froome are high strung and (Wiggo esp) don't play well with others.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Reading about the Sky drama between Froome and Wiggins is like witnessing a nasty breakup between a couple you know. I think we are seeing more of Wiggo's passive-agressive nature now that the TdF looms near.

As for Bailsford, he thrives on the attention. At times, he reminds me of the perfect cross of Colonel Tom Parker, P.T. Barnum and Don King.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> That Froome's girl, I feel she's been anti-Wiggins for a while now


Froome's girl started the whole thing with her anti-Wiggo facebook campaign during the 2012 Tour. That Froomey could not put a stop to her nonsense says a lot.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If this isn't a shot across the bow, I don't know what is.

Wiggins's Tour de France absence opens door further for Orica-GreenEdge | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with all of the above, lack of trust and drama at Sky is not good for Froome. Not even just because of absence of Wiggins, this is also bad from perspective of all the other teammates and their morale. If they dispose of the former TdF winner so easily, on Froome's win, if i was Kiriyenka or Sitsou, or even Porte, Nieve, I would think about leaving. Loyalty needs to go both ways. And lack of loyalty and in-fighting is bad for morale - are other riders really going to sacrifice themselves and turn themselves inside out, just to be brushed aside when Froome has his next hissy fit?

I hate to say it but I am rooting for Contador this year. Or Nibali, and of course Teejay. Anyone but Froome.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, def not rooting for "Froome-dog".

Mebbe OPQS can scoop Wiggo up as a helper to Uran-Uran? Heh heh- then he could be reunited w/ Cav... Hmm. Okay, mebbe not a great idea- but it has it's merits! (Certainly as valid as going back to Garmin).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> ...That Froomey could not put a stop to her nonsense says a lot.


Could you elaborate on this within the context of Wiggins not going to the Tour this year?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

When I first read of Wiggo's exclusion from the Tour, my immediate thought: Tinkov will step in and buy Wiggo from Sky in order to have him for this year's Tour. Riders transferring right before the Tour has been done before. From a sporting point, it would be fascinating to see a tag team match between Contidor/Wiggo and Froome/Sky.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't wish harm on anyone but what if froomey goes down during the Dauphine? Does brailsford approach wiggo with the ole "You know I was just playing, right?"


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not a fan Wiggins. I find him arrogant. I still think he was lucky to win his tour - no Contador, easier route and Froome had to wait for him. I also think his ToC win is overrated because there were no top echelon GT riders.

I don't believe he would settle for acting as a superdomestique and would look for any opportunity to get an edge. I don't think as a team manager I would look at hurting Wiggin's feelings. I'd be looking at the best result for the team and avoiding unnecessary conflicts and I believe that the right decision has been made.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

upstateSC-rider said:


> what if froomey goes down during the Dauphine


Their Tour be like the Giro they based on Porte.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Mebbe OPQS can scoop Wiggo up as a helper to Uran-Uran? Heh heh- then he could be reunited w/ Cav...


Actually Cav and Wiggo are pretty good buddies.

I'd like to see this.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Froome's girl started the whole thing with her anti-Wiggo facebook campaign during the 2012 Tour. That Froomey could not put a stop to her nonsense says a lot.


It started long before that, she (and Wiggans wife) brought it more to light but those guys were and still are the source of the drama here.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Actually Cav and Wiggo are pretty good buddies.
> 
> I'd like to see this.



They were I'm no so sure after the Madison in Beijing and the fact that Bradley was less than enthusiastic about helping or pushing the team to help Cav in the 2012 tour that they are as tight.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

32and3cross said:


> They were I'm no so sure after the Madison in Beijing


 That was the case in 2008 and Cav was pretty upset



> and the fact that Bradley was less than enthusiastic about helping or pushing the team to help Cav in the 2012 tour that they are as tight.


That is definitely not the case and on Stage 18, in particular, it was Wiggins who insisted that the team rode for Cav that day, much against the team manager's plan.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> That was the case in 2008 and Cav was pretty upset
> 
> That is definitely not the case and on Stage 18, in particular, it was Wiggins who insisted that the team rode for Cav that day, much against the team manager's plan.


This topic is starting to get beat to death, but here's a good summary of it all.

Sky may not limit Sir Bradley Wiggins if he chooses conscious uncoupling | William Fotheringham | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> This topic is starting to get beat to death, but here's a good summary of it all.
> 
> Sky may not limit Sir Bradley Wiggins if he chooses conscious uncoupling | William Fotheringham | Sport | The Guardian


That article interesting though it might be (personally, I find Fotheringham a bit boring) does not cover the specific point about the Cav & Wiggins time together during the 2012 TdF.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wiggo and Boasson-Hagen also gave Cavendish a good leadout on the Champs-Elysees.

Wiggo could have played it safe and finished in the bunch like most winners. But he stuck his neck out for Cavendish in a good gesture.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I don't wish harm on anyone but what if froomey goes down during the Dauphine? Does brailsford approach wiggo with the ole "You know I was just playing, right?"


That's what I was thinking. Maybe Porte is their plan "B"???? Is Porte really as good as Wiggins?


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

If the guy stiffed me out of my earning I'd be pissed to. Wiggins won the TDF, then had to have his arm twisted to pay Froome his cut. ef that. Why even bother with the potential drama. Froome is doing the right thing to keep his mind at ease, and not worry about some Hinault - Lemond fiasco.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I am going to watch the first stage to see if Cavendish gets to wear the yellow jersey for a day and then tune out. Since Wiggins is out of the tour then I just don't want to watch it. I really wanted to see how he performed in the Time Trials and if he could get a Podium finish.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

love4himies said:


> Is Porte really as good as Wiggins?


Porte 2014 isn't as good as Porte 2013. 
Don't expect much from him based on his performance so far this year.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BikeLayne said:


> I am going to watch the first stage to see if Cavendish gets to wear the yellow jersey for a day and then tune out. Since Wiggins is out of the tour then I just don't want to watch it. I really wanted to see how he performed in the Time Trials and if he could get a Podium finish.


Ha! Either you're being funny or you're the World's Biggest Wiggo Fan.

I think it's a mistake for Sky not to bring him, but it's not going to alter my enjoyment of the TdF whatsoever.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I dunno, I think Wiggo's moping, hissy fits, tantrums and the infighting could add to my TdF enjoyment.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Go to Team Sky facebook and read the Brit fans' comments under the post about Criterum du Dauphine. The Brit contingent is pretty much unamimously very pissed off about leaving their hero Wiggns off the Tour. The Brits regard Wiggins to be of higher status than Froome. One poster even called Froome a snake with much delight from the crowd. A lot of Brit fans are now saying they'll root for Cav and Omega Pharm, and they'll root for Wiggins when he joins Orica Green Edge too. Team Sky is now public enemy #1 it seems. It's definitely a case of fans' allegiance is to the individal (Wiggins) rather than the team (Sky). Bravo Brit fans.

https://www.facebook.com/TeamSky


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Go to Team Sky facebook and read the Brit fans' comments under the post about Criterum du Dauphine. The Brit contingent is pretty much unamimously very pissed off about leaving their hero Wiggns off the Tour. The Brits regard Wiggins to be of higher status than Froome. One poster even called Froome a snake with much delight from the crowd. A lot of Brit fans are now saying they'll root for Cav and Omega Pharm, and they'll root for Wiggins when he joins Orica Green Edge too. Team Sky is now public enemy #1 it seems. It's definitely a case of fans' allegiance is to the individal (Wiggins) rather than the team (Sky). Bravo Brit fans.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TeamSky


jesus fck man. facebook posts? how are the kadashians?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Go to Team Sky facebook and read the Brit fans' comments under the post about Criterum du Dauphine. The Brit contingent is pretty much unamimously very pissed off about leaving their hero Wiggns off the Tour. The Brits regard Wiggins to be of higher status than Froome. One poster even called Froome a snake with much delight from the crowd. A lot of Brit fans are now saying they'll root for Cav and Omega Pharm, and they'll root for Wiggins when he joins Orica Green Edge too. Team Sky is now public enemy #1 it seems. It's definitely a case of fans' allegiance is to the individal (Wiggins) rather than the team (Sky). Bravo Brit fans.


Yeah this is great!

Cav and Wiggo both worked their way up through the clubs and BCF. Their personas may not appeal to US fans but they are very popular in the UK. 
Froome is some transplanted foreigner who suddenly became "British" at he age of 22. That's how most Brits see it anyways.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Wiggo is a blunt spoken working class bloke who became a knight of the realm. Of course he's popular.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

den bakker said:


> jesus fck man. facebook posts? how are the kadashians?


you understand that folks who visit the Sky page are probably die hard cycling fans, right? And the fact that even bother to leave all those comments is telling of something right? Shiiat, even in the post where Froome is shown taking yellow at Stage 1 of Dauphine, there are bitter comments toward Froome and Sky. 

And you need to stop watching Kasahians lol


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Fireform said:


> Wiggo is a blunt spoken working class bloke who became a knight of the realm. Of course he's popular.


He's also an arrogant....


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

mambo said:


> He's also an arrogant....


Arrogant? He knows how good he is. If I had his palmares you could call me arrogant all you please.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> you understand that folks who visit the Sky page are probably die hard cycling fans, right? And the fact that even bother to leave all those comments is telling of something right? Shiiat, even in the post where Froome is shown taking yellow at Stage 1 of Dauphine, there are bitter comments toward Froome and Sky.
> 
> And you need to stop watching Kasahians lol


yes i know who frequents the pages. 
if you really think that is a useful sample of anything. well..... 
and now I can see how the misogynistic nonsense makes sense to you as well.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

den bakker said:


> yes i know who frequents the pages.
> if you really think that is a useful sample of anything. well.....
> and now I can see how the misogynistic nonsense makes sense to you as well.


you're a keyboard activist dude


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There is a big difference between not liking someone's wife and being a misogynist.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Fireform said:


> Arrogant? He knows how good he is. If I had his palmares you could call me arrogant all you please.



There are lots of riders with a better palmares than Wiggins who are not arrogant. Lemond, Indurain etc.

Arrogance says a lot about a person


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

BikeLayne said:


> I am going to watch the first stage to see if Cavendish gets to wear the yellow jersey for a day and then tune out. Since Wiggins is out of the tour then I just don't want to watch it. I really wanted to see how he performed in the Time Trials and if he could get a Podium finish.


Are you really into cycling? Because with the possibility of an in form Nibali, Contador, Froome and even possibly Horner, this promises to be one of the best TdF's in years. Not one I'd want to miss.

Wiggins won one of the easiest and most boring tours.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Trek could be a landing page for Wiggins. They have nobody for any grand your aspirations. The Schlecks are through and there is no bench.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jaggrin said:


> I think Trek could be a landing page for Wiggins. They have nobody for any grand your aspirations. The Schlecks are through and there is no bench.


They actually have Arredondo and he's legit if he can improve his TT, but htey certainly need help.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

mambo said:


> There are lots of riders with a better palmares than Wiggins who are not arrogant. Lemond, Indurain etc.
> 
> Arrogance says a lot about a person


Really? How many Olympic gold medals and world championships do they have compared to Wiggo?

Your knowledge of the sport says a lot about you.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

mambo said:


> There are lots of riders with a better palmares than Wiggins who are not arrogant. Lemond, Indurain etc.
> 
> Arrogance says a lot about a person


Give some examples of Wiggins' arrogance plz.
I suspect what you consider arrogance may be dry British humour.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

RRRoubaix said:


> Ha! Either you're being funny or you're the World's Biggest Wiggo Fan.
> 
> I think it's a mistake for Sky not to bring him, but it's not going to alter my enjoyment of the TdF whatsoever.


 I am not a fan of the TDF particularly. I like the classics, and the sprinters. The TDF has a narrow field of possible winners and a race like the Tour of Flanders has many people that could bust out and win it. So you never know what will happen. The TDF could probably engrave the trophy today and be fine. The only interest to me would be the stage winners.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I like David Millar's observations: "Brad has a "special" personality." 

“Dave Brailsford as we’ve seen, always makes rational decisions. It’s very brave one from him, that’s for sure. But at the same time all they're interested in is winning the Tour. So I guess they think their best chance might be without Bradley there. I don’t think they’ll have taken the decision lightly and although it goes against what a lot of the British public, the media and the sponsors would like, the bottom line is that they want to win the Tour,” Millar told Cyclingnews.

“We all know that Brad has a special personality and evidently Chris must do as well. If you want to win the Tour de France you have to be a bit of a special dude. I think Brailsford understands that you can only have one special dude in each team and they’ve chosen the one that gives them the most chance of winning.”


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Give some examples of Wiggins' arrogance plz.
> I suspect what you consider arrogance may be dry British humour.


I am British and its as much his demeanour as what he says.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe Bradley mispoke??

Sky boss David Brailsford weighs in on Tour-team selection - VeloNews.com


> Team Sky chief David Brailsford on Sunday insisted he has yet to decide on his Tour de France squad despite claims from former champion Bradley Wiggins that he will not be selected.


Or having second thoughts about not including him??


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Maybe Bradley mispoke??
> 
> Sky boss David Brailsford weighs in on Tour-team selection - VeloNews.com
> 
> ...


I am confident Wiggins received the call/news he indicated he had. This seems like a classic case of an organization having to readjust in light of external pressure.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Wiggo to Trek seems logical. Green edge also makes sense.

I honestly don't think that Sky can afford the circus of Wiggo/Froome internal issue. They simply have a real fight on their hands this year with Contador and Sky doesn't appear as strong as before.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

mambo said:


> Are you really into cycling? Because with the possibility of an in form Nibali, Contador, Froome and even possibly Horner, this promises to be one of the best TdF's in years. Not one I'd want to miss.
> 
> Wiggins won one of the easiest and most boring tours.


Agreed, but it could have been even better with Wiggins. I also will miss Quintana. I don't think Valverde will generate the excitement Quintana would have.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Given Richie Porte's drop on the last climb on today's Criterion that puts Sky in a predicament. Froome was alone for the last 6 K's today. Yes Froome won but by only a few feet; perhaps Wiggins might have been able to stick around longer and get a few more seconds for Froome today? This enhances Wiggins' value to any team wishing to take on Sky.

Rich


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Rich Gibson said:


> Given Richie Porte's drop on the last climb on today's Criterion that puts Sky in a predicament. Froome was alone for the last 6 K's today. Yes Froome won but by only a few feet; perhaps Wiggins might have been able to stick around longer and get a few more seconds for Froome today? This enhances Wiggins' value to any team wishing to take on Sky.
> 
> Rich


Wiggins would have been dropped on every single acceleration Froome and the others made.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

mambo said:


> Wiggins would have been dropped on every single acceleration Froome and the other made.


...and you base that on?

Rich


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rich Gibson said:


> ...and you base that on?
> 
> Rich


historical evidence? he is not good at accelerating but let them go and reel them back in.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It wasn't OGE calling Wiggins, it was the other way around….

Orica-GreenEdge reveals more about its Grand Tour strategy | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I know some of you guys thought I was crazy when I said this earlier, but i had a feeling it would be looked at as an option at least.

Could Bradley Wiggins return to Garmin? | Cyclingnews.com}


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I know some of you thought I was crazy when I said this earlier, but I had a funny feeling that this could be a realistic option.

Could Bradley Wiggins return to Garmin? | Cyclingnews.com}


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

probably his best option.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wiggins to Garmin? I hope his return ushers in an argyle revival.

JV will just need to foster a team culture where Sir Bradley maintains his alpha-male status. Any young rider with promise will need to be kept in check as not to upset the natural order.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> Wiggins to Garmin? I hope his return ushers in an argyle revival.
> 
> JV will just need to foster a team culture where Sir Bradley maintains his alpha-male status. Any young rider with promise will need to be kept in check as not to upset the natural order.


That's what I was thinking unless Sir Bradley has been brought down a notch or two by Sky this last year.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Spotted at the TDF:


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> Spotted at the TDF:


That's pretty funny!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

^ in sky blue no less


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

This is what can happen when management stops managing and let a rider dictate the makeup of a team. Ok, let's see what Froome's lieutenant Porte can do eh.

In other news. Froome's girl's latest tweet:
"lol @ Sky management"


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Bradley Wiggins (Sky): “It’s a tough day. I never like to see a great racer go down but Chris will be back. Today has showed how hard it is to win the Tour de France, but the team will have prepared for this and they’ll deal with it.”



Is this a jab at SKY management? LOL!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jlandry said:


> ".......the team will have prepared for this and they’ll deal with it.”


Maybe it's Wiggo's finely-honed sarcastic sense of humor? I'd love to know what his true feelings are. Maybe if he ever writes a book............


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Can't forget that Wiggo crashed out in 2011 after underperforming in the 2010 TdF.


----------

